# mmm. rainbow trout. it's what's for dinner.



## poimen (Dec 2, 2015)

IMG_1496.JPG



__ poimen
__ Dec 2, 2015


















IMG_1505.JPG



__ poimen
__ Dec 2, 2015


















IMG_1506.JPG



__ poimen
__ Dec 2, 2015






had some great luck yesterday fishing, so i thought i'd treat them special and smoke them. :) i know this is an unpopular opinion around here, but smoked them with sassafras for about 6 1/2 or 7 hours real low. Smoke is nice and light, balanced to the flavor of the fish. added a little lawry's right before i put them on the smoker. turned out perfect.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks tasty! nice smoke!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2015)

Real Pretty 'Bows!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great Tasting any time!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## amlong88 (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks delicious. Really wanting some now.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## poimen (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks guys! come on over! i've got lots of trout to share! we've got 4 more to go on the smoker!


----------

